# :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 4 Front Big Brake Kits!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Inject a healthy dose of Porsche DNA into your Audi with one of our famous Big Brake Kits. Available in *red*, *blue*, or* black*, our super stopper packages have an eye-popping list of premium components, including massive Porsche Cayenne six-piston calipers and replica two-piece rotors, drilled and slotted for improved performance and quicker cooling.

Unlike copycat BBKs, our Big Brake Kits include all the incidentals you need for a complete, lasting installation: hardware, brake fluid, performance pads, wear sensors, and Exact-Fit brake lines.

_Get the Real Big Brake Kit. _

Complete Kit Includes:



 6 Piston Monobloc Porsche Calipers
 OEM Porsche Pad Hardware
 Hawk Brake Pads - High Performance Street Compound
 ECS DOT Approved Stainless-Steel brake lines
 ECS Custom Caliper mounting hardware
 ECS Lightweight 352x32mm 2-piece directional rotor
 ECS pad wear harnesses -w- Porsche wear sensors 


Fits Audi:

All Road 2.7T (2001-2004)
All Road 4.2L (2003+)
B5 S4 (2000-2002)
B6 A4 (2002-2004)
B6 S4 (2004-2005)
B7 A4 (2005-2008)
B7 S4 (2005-2009)
C5 A6 2.7T/4.2L/V6 3.0L (1998-2004)

*Click HERE to order or for more information *


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

